# Rim Suggestions!!!



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Check this website out: Performance Plus Tire iConfigurator This will give you an idea of how rims will look on your car.

I have Mach 2Crave M7's on my car. I'm pretty happy with the appearance. The don't make a glossy black rim, but they make a sexy satin black rim.

18 Inch Wheels/18 Inch Rims Mach 2crave Performance Mach 7 Satin Black By Mach 2crave Performance for your 2011 CHEVROLET CRUZE LS - Starting from $175.00 with 7 SPOKE and Free Shipping - Buy Wheels and Rims Online from Performance Plus Wheel and Tir


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

MSR style 095

Brian will tell you the same when he see this!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

wedsport or enkei rpf-01.... but my opinion is purely based off performance.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It really comes down to personal preferance ..your cruzen your time your money your choice !

I could see a few of the Enkei wheels as being doable on a cruzen .

My personal preferance is and shall be The MSR 0958-9831 
but all I can do is wait in line like every one else . Although I have been able to get some headway on a possible production date there is little I can do to speed up this process aside from asking others whom might be interested in a Group buy .. a possible 6 is still 12 members short of a production run .

Smurf shoot over to AEWheels for us Enthusiasts and tell Em Brian sent Ya ...................................................................................................................


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

Because the limited bolt pattern I am getting these


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Hood Star said:


> Because the limited bolt pattern I am getting these


What make, model and size wheel are they? Who sells them?

​


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Best Guess VMR Wheels Battle Ship Grey ..

I know those are Black ..

Those are Australian that is what I am able to read on the center cap ..


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

These are fast wheels rennen canadian made it comes also in hyper silver which is sold out. 17 or 18 inch 35 offset. My choices were tsw bardo, xxr 535, ground force 7, then these. The Tsw and xxr would need drilling which I was ok to l but backed out last moment. I couldn't find gf7 in stock so in i wanted silver I'll put this one but I'll be getting them painted hyper silver or gold in due time.


----------



## Ryzzz (Jan 20, 2014)

Would anyone be able to photoshop the xxr 527's onto my cruze? Really like the look of them but not sure how they would look on the hatchback. Some of these rim suggestions look nice as well, really like the wedsports and the enkei's, but probably a bit expensive...

Keep em coming guys can never have to many choices hahaha just the stud pattern restricts heaps of options.


----------



## loneranger (Jan 13, 2015)

"shooz" 18 x 7.5


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

im digging those black web wheels!! What colour cruze and what colour wheels you going for?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Those Shooz look better ! 2$$$


----------



## Ryzzz (Jan 20, 2014)

I got a black cruze, with gold calipers so looking for gloss black rims, not a fan of fully matte black but satin may be ok. Which web wheels are you talking about *CHEVYCRUZE RS?*


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

Ryzzz said:


> Just wondering what people think would be a nice looking set of rims for my car. My current setup is just the stock rims that come on the Sri-V out here in Australia which I painted gloss black, yes it's also a hatchback (see attached pics ). The ones I'm leaning towards are these
> 
> XXR 527 18X8.75 5X105 GLOSS BLACK WHEEL & TYRE PACKAGE - OzzyTyres | Ozzy Tyres
> 
> ...



What size wheels are these? Factory 16's?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I wonder if the Buick verano 19" would fit? I'm going to do a search right now


----------



## pboy_007 (Dec 12, 2012)

This are my rims.

Those are 19" rims 245 - 35 - 19 .
The brand is : Brock.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

pboy_007 said:


> This are my rims.
> 
> Those are 19" rims 245 - 35 - 19 .
> The brand is : Brock.


Those do look sweet. Is your car lowered? I going to be looking for a set of 16" rims for snows tires soon I seen these new 16" rims on tire rack w/ Goodyear snow tires for about $700-750 & they are light weight too


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

pboy_007 said:


> This are my rims.
> 
> Those are 19" rims 245 - 35 - 19 .
> The brand is : Brock.


I've been wondering what the chrome strip on the trunk would look like painted. Looks good!


----------

